# "Ted Williams quality"



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats what the side plates say on my, new to me, 1973 Sears fiberglass Gamefisher 12' skiff.

Needs a little fiberglass work and new paint and should be good to go to see what it can do with it's Mariner 4 hp 2 stroke.

I'd post a couple of pics if I could figure out how to resize them, sorry.
jim


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No excuses...gotta have pics with the posts... 

many ways resize images, some don't require any software at all.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=how+to+resize+images&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=822bf32b5c0e0691


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is another shot, and thanks for the resize info. Fish On!!


----------



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

That boat brings back a lot of good memories. My granddad had one when i was little. We trolled the creeks around savannah .We had a 5hp on it . I have some pics of it somewhere i will try to find them.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Yardbird, that would be great!!!!

I need some inspiration to put the time and $$ into making it decent. 

Seeing a guy and his grandkid enjoying one, and having the adult grandkid still think about it would be plenty of inspiration.


----------

